# Reine Spieler - Maus gesucht



## Punx (6. November 2011)

Hallo PCGH-ler,

leider hat sich in den Ferien meine Microsoft Intelli Explorer 3.0 für immer verabschiedet. 

Ich suche nach einer neuen, kabelgebundenen Maus, welche rein für Spiele (CoD4 samt Promodlive, seit ~ 2 Monaten "aktiv" (ESL, CB); CS 1.6) verwendet werden soll. Ob mit/ohne benötigtem Treiber ist nebensächlich. Preislimit ist nach oben eigentlich offen, allerdings möchte ich nicht für meine Maus soviel wie für meinen Rechner zahlen... 

Als Mousepad kommt das Zowie Swift zum Einsatz.

Mein Spielstil ist eher Midsense (oder ein bisschen drüber), 15cm auf dem Mousepad entsprechen einer 360° - Drehung im Spiel.

Infos habe ich schon eingeholt, derzeit stehen zur Auswahl:

- Zowie EC1 (black/white)
- Logitech MX518
- Logitech G500
- Steelseries Xai (bzw. Sensei, auch wenn ich nicht weiß was diesen Preis rechtfertigen soll)
- Mionix Naos (5000 oder 3200)
(- evtl. wieder eine Explorer 3.0; sollte inzwischen aber technisch überholt sein)

Gerade zur Naos habe ich sehr wenig brauchbare Infos oder Reviews gefunden. Keiner scheint eins der Dinger zu besitzen. 
Die EC1 scheint, den Reviews zufolge, ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Mausrad zu haben, kann das wer bestätigen?
Bei der G500 stört mich eigentlich nur die etwas "matschige" Rasterung des Mausrads (kann aber auch sein dass das am Testsample lag).

Wäre nett vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder Tipps zu hören.

Danke vorab! 

PS.: Roccat oder Razer sind für mich ein nogo, schlicht aus (leider teils sehr schlechter) Erfahrung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2011)

Du könntest dir auch mal die Logitech G400 ansehen, aber das wichtigste ist erstmal, dass du die Mäuse anfassen gehst.
Es sind alles gute Mäuse, daher lass die Ergonomie entscheiden!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (6. November 2011)

Hatte die Naos hier und ausprobiert (5000er), sehr gute Verarbeitung, klasse Sensor und *erstklassige* LOD. Gute Gleiteigenschaften, sowohl auf meinen Roccat Taito, als auch auf meinem Tt eSports Conkor. Auswechselbare Gewichte, ok - braucht eigentlich eh niemand. Die Beleuchtung hat mir auch gut gefallen, schöne Farben und bei der DPI Anzeige (3 Stufen) auch noch sinnvoll eingesetzt. 
Das einzig negative könnte die Form sein, ich fand sie zwar sehr angenehm, aber in FPS-Titeln nicht so angenehm zu kontrollieren - könntest du also durchaus Mal probehalber bestellen um zu fühlen, die Form ist schon etwas besonders.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. November 2011)

Hey,

ich benutze zur Zeit die Logitech MX518 und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Nicht viel "SchnickSchnack" sondern einfach nur eine normale Top Maus für's Spielen 

Also ich kann sie nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Own3r (6. November 2011)

Man muss wirklich nach der Form gehen, die man am liebsten mag. Wenn du einen Media Markt oder Saturn in deiner Nähe hast, dann solltest du die mal dort ausprobieren. 

Ich würde dir zu der Logitech G500 raten, aber du solltest die Maus erst testen gehen.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (6. November 2011)

Ich persönlich nutze die Logitech G 700 und bin begeistert. Am Anfang wegen der Größe gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann, dank der vielfach nutzbaren Tasten und dem "Griffgefühl" für mich optimal.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2011)

Ich und viele andere User halten die G700 für die derzeit beste Gamer Maus schlecht hin!
Du kannst sie mit oder ohne Kabel spielen bleibt dir überlassen. Mit Kabel ist sie leichter weil du den Akku (AA Batterie) raus nehmen kannst.Hands-on-Test: Logitech G700 - Multifunktions-Maus mit Makrofunktion und G-Keys - logitech, maus


----------



## Skeksis (6. November 2011)

Wenn du die G700 allerdings mit Kabel betreiben willst, kann es nötig sein, sich ein neues zu besorgen, manche stört es enorm dass das Kabel so fest ist. 

Ich hatte vorher die G500 und habe mir nun ne G700 gekauft (vor 2 oder 3 Wochen) und sie gefällt mir immer besser. Muss mir nur noch nen Akku mit mehr Dampf besorgen.


----------



## MrPain (6. November 2011)

Ich würde die G500 kaufen den es ist ein Mix von der alten MX518 und der G5.

Oder als Alternative gibt es die neue oder die alte MX518.

Ich habe die alte MX518 selber im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Wenn du die G700 allerdings mit Kabel betreiben willst, kann es nötig sein, sich ein neues zu besorgen, manche stört es enorm dass das Kabel so fest ist.
> 
> Ich hatte vorher die G500 und habe mir nun ne G700 gekauft (vor 2 oder 3 Wochen) und sie gefällt mir immer besser. Muss mir nur noch nen Akku mit mehr Dampf besorgen.



Jop das mit dem Kabel stimmt, es ist etwas steif weswegen ich auch mein USB Kabel von meinem Smartfone benutze da das flexibler ist.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (6. November 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jop das mit dem Kabel stimmt, es ist etwas steif weswegen ich auch mein USB Kabel von meinem Smartfone benutze da das flexibler ist.


 
Jop, das Kabel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich hatte am Anfang manchmal das Gefühl, dass ich es nicht verbiege, sondern komplett über den Schreibtisch schiebe . Das hat sich jetzt aber nach längerem Gebrauch etwas gelegt.


----------



## Punx (6. November 2011)

Dank euch allen für die Antworten. 

Die Logitechs scheinen wohl echt die Favoriten zu sein. Der Sensor sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Die werde ich mir mahl näher ansehen. Die G700 gefällt mir an sich gut, nur bin ich bei den vielen Tasten (schreckt mich etwas ab, da drück ich ja dauernd irgend nen Button, egal wo ich meinen Finger parke ) und dem doch etwas hohen Gewicht skeptisch - kommt man im Spiel damit klar? Wie sieht es außerdem mit dem Mausrad aus. Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen ein 4 - Wege - Rad, allerdings nur wenn es nicht zu leiden des Mausrads an sich geht (siehe Roccat Kone ). Rasterung präzise (für mich sehr wichtig, Waffenwechsel liegt drauf)?

Die Naos scheint aber auch interessant, auch wenn sich das von *Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> * angesprochene *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/70054-ph4z0r5k1llz-.html*Problem mit der Kontrolle bzw. dem Anheben während des Spielens bestätigt hat. Das Mausrad scheint aber wirklich sehr, sehr gut zu sein. Allerdings wird es mit der Griffprobe wohl eher schwer - der nächste halbwegs brauchbare Elektronikladen is 20min Autofahrt entfernt und die Auswahl ist mehr als dürftig... mal sehen.

Zowie scheint inordnung zu sein, Leistung scheint gut, aber das Angle Snapping ist wirklich etwas viel. Bleibt wohl eher die B - Wahl.

Bin auf weitere Statements gespannt, werde mich auch noch umsehen.


PS.: Ich durfte gerade eine kleine Funrunde mit einem academy+ Team in CoD spielen, da rennt jeder mit ner MX518 rum.  Für weniger 30€ wirklich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Skeksis (6. November 2011)

Ich würd auch gern mal was anderen kaufen als Logitech Mäuse, aber sie sind nunmal einfach gut. Vor allem ergonomisch.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (6. November 2011)

Naja, anheben konnte ich die Naos schon, aber da ich in CoD ein Quickscoper bin, war sie nicht ideal für mich.


----------



## Quickscope (6. November 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich und viele andere User halten die G700 für die derzeit beste Gamer Maus schlecht hin!
> Du kannst sie mit oder ohne Kabel spielen bleibt dir überlassen. Mit Kabel ist sie leichter weil du den Akku (AA Batterie) raus nehmen kannst.Hands-on-Test: Logitech G700 - Multifunktions-Maus mit Makrofunktion und G-Keys - logitech, maus


 


Ah ? Und Begründung ? Am hohen Gewicht ? Am Schei*** Sensor? 
Nochmal: Die besten Sensoren haben folgende Mäuse:

Deathadder; Razer Abyssus; CM Spawn; EC1/EC2; MX518/G400 (Angle Snapping).
Die CM Spawn hat neg. accel, dass heißt bei ich glaub 3m/s hat sie negative Mausbeschleunigung. Da du aber eh kein Lowsenser mit 50cm/360° bist, kann das fast egal sein. Aber die G700 ist für mich mehr ein Mix. Sehr hohes gewicht, Wireless und mieser Sensor (wie G500) sind nicht so pralle.

Wieso mieser Sensor:

Nichtabschaltbare Mausbeschleunigung und bei deiner Sens kann man es schon merken !


----------



## Neox (6. November 2011)

Quickscope schrieb:


> Ah ? Und Begründung ? Am hohen Gewicht ? Am Schei*** Sensor?
> Nochmal: Die besten Sensoren haben folgende Mäuse:
> 
> Deathadder; Razer Abyssus; CM Spawn; EC1/EC2; MX518/G400 (Angle Snapping).
> ...



Zustimm! Naja Quickscope, als miesen Drecksensor würde ich ihn nicht nennen, aber eher suboptimal ! Wir diskutieren ja öfter dadrüber

Ach und Xai und Sensei haben das selbe Problem, wobei die Sensei noch größerer Müll ist, weil es über 6000DPI oder so interpoliert !


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

Ich persönlich nutze die Cyborg Mouse von Saitek, da kann man die Größe schön anpassen, aber eines der besten Mäuse war die MX518 und jetzt das "Nachfolgemodell" habe damit aber nie gearbeitet, hatte früher die Microsoft Intellimouse viele viele Jahre. Die erste mit LED Technik wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Lag super in der Hand. 
Eigentlich solltest du die Mouse einfach in die Hand nehmen und testen....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2011)

Quickscope schrieb:


> Ah ? Und Begründung ? Am hohen Gewicht ? Am Schei*** Sensor?
> Nochmal: Die besten Sensoren haben folgende Mäuse:
> 
> Deathadder; Razer Abyssus; CM Spawn; EC1/EC2; MX518/G400 (Angle Snapping).
> ...




Also das die G700 ein sch*** Sensor hat ist quatsch! Mann kann die Beschleunigung sowie auch das Angel Snaping abschalten und Probleme mit irgendwelche Oberflächen hatte ich auch nicht.
Das mit dem Gewicht stimmt teilweise, deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben das man den Akku raus nehmen kann bei Kabelbetrieb und dann ist das Gewicht auch nicht höher als bei anderen Mäusen.


----------



## Schiassomat (7. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr eingentlich von der hier, bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht nen neuen Nager leisten soll.
Roccat Kone+ Max Customization Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Nocci (7. November 2011)

Also ich hab mir diesen Sommer auch 'ne Naos 5000 geleistet, nachdem bei meiner Kone das Mausrad den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Bin überhaupt erst auf die gekommen nachdem ich 'ne Razer Naga in der Hand hatte und was ähnliches (=gute Ablage für Ringfinger) ohne den Nummernblock gesucht hab.

Könnte zufriedener nicht sein, top verarbeitet und vor alllem die Ergonomie ist klasse.

Muss man halt mögen und palm grip Spieler sein, daher ist die Maus nicht für jeden geeignet.

Für mich ist sie jedenfalls locker 'ne Klasse über der Kone die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Schiassomat (7. November 2011)

> palm grip Spieler


 
Watn datn

Siet aber echt gut aus das Teil, der Preis ist aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## Jes (7. November 2011)

Also ich habe bis dato die Deathadder gehabt und ergonomisch ist sie meiner Meinung nach perfekt zum Spielen geeignet.
Nach 2 Jahren gibt sie leider nun den Geist auf.



- also einige Bekannte schwärmen auch von der G700!
(könnte jemand hier bitte sagen, wie man die im Kabelbetrieb betreiben kann? - Akkubetrieb wäre für mich persönlich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. November 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> ...Was haltet ihr eingentlich von der hier...



Hab ich, halte ich... ^^ 
Und ist so ziemlich das beste Stück Maus das mir je untergekommen ist...

Allerdings würd ich vor dem Kauf mal Probetasten weil sie relativ groß ist, für meine Verhältnisse jedenfalls,
Palmgrip ist da locker drin... 
Und ich würde mich darauf einstellen das du vllt. erst mit der 2. glücklich wirst...

Meiner ersten ist nach 2 Wochen der Sensor verreckt, die neu produzierten sollen diese Mängel aber nicht mehr aufweisen...

Außerdem wirft das Logo "Bläschen" und geht mit der Zeit ab, noch schneller wenn man viel Schwitzt, ist aber nicht so tragisch...


----------



## Neox (7. November 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also das die G700 ein sch*** Sensor hat ist quatsch! Mann kann die Beschleunigung sowie auch das Angel Snaping abschalten und Probleme mit irgendwelche Oberflächen hatte ich auch nicht.
> Das mit dem Gewicht stimmt teilweise, deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben das man den Akku raus nehmen kann bei Kabelbetrieb und dann ist das Gewicht auch nicht höher als bei anderen Mäusen.


 

Ja, also Angle Snapping kann man abschalten, Aber kein Accel, auch wenn im Treiber deaktiviert oder 0 oder so steht, es bleiben IMMER wirklich IMMER. Selbst getestet: IMMER  5% Accel an! Gut, die Form ist schön, recht klobig aber gutes Grip feeling. 

Mir gefallen momentan die EC1/Ec2 sehr gut. Qualität auf höchstem Niveu.. habe ich noch nicht anders erlebt. Ich finde aber das Angle Snapping nicht ganz so schlimm wie Accel. Also meine Favouriten sind immernoch: EC1/Ec2 bald AM; CM Spawn (naja) und G400. 

Grüße 

Im Grunde hatg Quickscope recht, er hat es nur ein bisschen zu hart ausgedrückt !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2011)

Jes schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis dato die Deathadder gehabt und ergonomisch ist sie meiner Meinung nach perfekt zum Spielen geeignet.
> Nach 2 Jahren gibt sie leider nun den Geist auf.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das ist einfach, nur Kabel in die Maus und Akku raus (musst aber nicht) wenn du willst und schon läuft sie mit Kabelbetrieb. Den mini Empfangsstick kannst du auch in der Maus unterbringen da du ihn ja nicht im Kabelbetrieb brauchst, gibts ein extra Fach für bei der G700.


----------



## Nocci (7. November 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Watn datn
> 
> Siet aber echt gut aus das Teil, der Preis ist aber auch ordentlich.


 
palm grip = ganze Hand führt die Maus
claw grip = Maus wird hauptsächlich von den Finger(spitzen) geführt

siehe das Bild hier:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/mice/212516d1306460681-should-i-buy-naos-5000-da6c8_2rr31oi.jpg


Und ja, der Preis für die Naos is leider wirklich etwas hoch


----------



## Schiassomat (7. November 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaa

Wieder was gelernt.

Also ich bin auch der palm Grip Tüp

Von der Roccat Kone hört man ja nicht so viel gutes, zumindest was die Qualität angeht und von der Mionix Naos 5000 hört man eigentlich gar nichts,weis jetzt auch nicht was ich machen soll vom Preis her nehmen sich die Beiden nicht alzu viel.

Ist der Unterschied zu einer eher billigen Gaming Maus den spürbar?
Besitze momentan das Ding hier. Revoltec FightMouse Pro - Maus - Laser - 9 Taste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Als Pad benutze ich das hier, keine ahnung welche größe hat`s nämlich im Geschäft in drei verschiedenen gegeben.
http://www.amazon.de/Cooler-Master-...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1320690176&sr=1-3


----------



## Punx (7. November 2011)

Das der Sensor der G700 Mausbeschleunigung besitzt war mir klar, aber 5% sind ja schon ne ganze Menge... Sollte des der gleiche sein der bei der G500 zum Einsatz kommt fallen die beiden Mäuse für mich leider raus.

Die Zowie kann mich, trotz des anscheinend guten Sensors irgendwie nicht ganz überzeugen, vorallem wegen dem in den Reviews kritisierten Mausrad. Werde mir die nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft eine MX518, bzw. eine G400 (ist ja der Nachfolger soweit ich weiß) zuzulegen, gerade von der MX518 hört man nichts schlechtes, scheint eine rundum gute Maus zu sein. 

Die Naos wäre die Luxuslösung (das Mausrad soll ja ein Traum sein), allerdings bin ich wenig geneigt so viel Geld auszugeben, wenn sie im Spiel einer MX518 "nur" ebenbürtig ist.


----------



## Neox (7. November 2011)

Jup G500 und G700 haben beide den ADNS xxxx Sensor ka wie der heißt. Die Xai auch.. also..^^ 

Dann guck dir ma die Spawn an von CM nd die G400


----------



## Punx (7. November 2011)

Damit fällt Steelseries also auch raus. Schränkt die Auswahl also weiter ein. Dank dir für die Info 

Wenn ich jetzt nur noch einen hätte der mir was zum Mausrad der EC1 erzählen kann, bei der optischen Abtastung bin ich noch ein bisschen skeptisch. 

Die Logitech MX518/G400 scheint wirklich tauglich, werde am Freitag wohl mal in den Doofmarkt fahren und meine Griffel drauf legen. Bin gespannt wie die sich anfühlen.

Die CM Spawn sagt mir aus irgend einem Grund nicht zu.


----------



## Neox (7. November 2011)

Okay, also ich finde die EC1/EC WELTKLASSE. Neben der WMO/IMO beste was ich hatte  Aber die G400 ist auch ein toller Allrounder !


----------



## Punx (8. November 2011)

Hat jemand schon nähere Infos zur Zowie AM? Sieht sehr interessant aus, erinnert mich irgendwie stark an die Xai. Sensor scheint brauchbar.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. November 2011)

Punx schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon nähere Infos zur Zowie AM? Sieht sehr interessant aus, erinnert mich irgendwie stark an die Xai. Sensor scheint brauchbar.


 

Die Xai ist wohl etwas flacher wenn man die Bilder vergleicht. Die AM soll wohl mehr wie eine Intelli 1.1 sein was ich gut finde. Hab ja selber eine Zowie Intelli hier auf dem Pad. Die liegt etwas besser in der Hand wegen der höhe.


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

Logitech MX518 rockt immernoch


----------



## kev2k (9. November 2011)

Habe auch eine mx518 und eine g5 in verwendung, kann beide uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## Schiassomat (9. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Cyborg, die wird hier eigentlich nie erwänt?

Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ad_ (11. November 2011)

Kaid schrieb:


> Logitech MX518 rockt immernoch


 
+1

Definitiv eine der besten Mäuse überhaupt!


----------



## Skeksis (11. November 2011)

Nach spontanen Hands on "Test" gestern bin ich auch total begeistert von der Zowie. 

Ich hätte ne G700 zu verkaufen, jemand Interesse? 3 Wochen alt xD.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2011)

Wie kann man seine G700 freiwillig her geben, ich würde die Maus auch mit ins Grab nehmen falls es mich die nächste Zeit erwischt!


----------



## TigerFuchs (12. November 2011)

Das mit der Beschleunigung bei G700 ung G500 stimmt nicht so wirklich, oder sagen wir mal da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Bei der Enstellung 

Geschwindigkeit = 5 (Ist bei Logitech 1:1 Umsetzung)
Accelaration = 0
Windows Treiber ausschalten 
Am Winkel ausrichten ausschalten

sollte es laut Logitech kein Beschleunigungsproblem geben.

G700 und G500 sind beide sehr gut. Wenn die G700 in deine Hand passt, kannst mit der nichts falsch machen. Ich bn selber schon seid langem auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming Maus, aber komme immer wieder auf meine G9x zurück, irgendwie passt die sehr gut in meine großen Hände, jeden Falls besser als alles andere. Naja die Kone+ passt besser, aber bevor die Ihre Qualität nicht in den Griff bekommen, kann man bei denen leider nicht kaufen.


----------



## Neox (12. November 2011)

TigerFuchs schrieb:


> Das mit der Beschleunigung bei G700 ung G500 stimmt nicht so wirklich, oder sagen wir mal da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Bei der Enstellung
> 
> Geschwindigkeit = 5 (Ist bei Logitech 1:1 Umsetzung)
> Accelaration = 0
> ...


 

Nö, da gab´s irgendwo ma in CB ein Diagramm inder das mit/ohne und jeden anderen Einstellungen bewiesen wurde, dass die G500/G700 IMMER 5% Acceleration haben.


----------

